# loads of free patterns mens ladies kids for home



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk/department/free_knitting_patterns_to_download/


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely patterns. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thankyou for the link.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks for posting this link


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Really great patterns. Some are just what I've been looking for for a long time. Thank you!

Pearl


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great patterns! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

terrific patterns, thanks for posting this web site


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Lots of sweet stuff, oooh nice post thanks so much.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, nice link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, love the ski bunny headband.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. Some of the patterns are very nice.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fantastic pattern!! Thanks for posting!

Dani


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, I saw quite a few items I might be interested in making.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

[
quote=missmolly]Lovely patterns. Thanks for posting xx[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Kathi11 said:


> Thanks, I saw quite a few items I might be interested in making.


Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow great stuff, thanks for sharing. They downloaded quickly and now to figure out needle sizes. Ah, so many patterns and solittle time!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely patterns.Thanks for the link.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Some very nice patterns there, thank you for the link.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I've never seen this site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks Anne not supposed to be on this site at the moment I am meant to be doing something else but had to have a quick look, glad I did this is a great link thanks for sharing


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Great website, beautiful patterns and they're in PDF format--who could ask for anything more. Thanks so much.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Great pattern's Thank's a'lot


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for another link. Just when you think someone has posted the same one twice, go and put it into my favorites and it adds another one. So impressed by all of you that find these neat links for us. Thank you so much.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Really great patterns. Some are just what I've been looking for for a long time. Thank you!
> 
> Pearl


Same here. I was looking one of these pattern for a while and here it is!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Love these. Found a few great ones I can use.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, i love Rowan patterns and yarns. i love the mouse


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Great site, I saw too many thing I would like to make.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I have already printed out one and saved several others. Just beautiful!


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks, wonderful site.


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

great site, thanks for sharing


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice patterns, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, this is an awesome site. Thank you. I have bookmarked it. Ooooo here I go again printing off patterns.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice site, thank you for posting the link.

Dave


----------

